# Making Labels



## OceanGirl-3 (May 17, 2009)

Where can i find ideas? and do you make them your self?

I am in Aussie so will have to look up what i need to have 

But i would need 2 labels per soap? one with all Indigence's and name of the soap them my email and store name? is that right?

I don't want the soap covered in stickers lol but of cause need them just want find out best way to label.

Ta hope i can ask this question  

Kristie

Oh make M&P and there all differant shapes


----------



## Harlow (May 17, 2009)

I would browse etsy or ebay for inspiration.


----------



## topcat (May 17, 2009)

Kristie, I use Microsoft Publisher and I made some cigar bands and fold type labels for my different soaps and products.  It depends on how you want to package your soap as to which kind of label will suit it.

Tanya


----------



## heartsong (May 17, 2009)

*x*

  g'day!   

kitn posted a wonderful tutorial on making 1/2 soap sleeve wraps for soaps. they are soooo clever and adaptable!

they are in the other crafts and diy forum.


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (May 17, 2009)

I have them in cello bags with a ribbon but having in the info on the label covers most the soap, i think i am doing so wrong   

I been doing swing tags for my bottles and Pots but need labels tags get folded and yucky.

Can ppl making them for you? if give them all info guess be exxcy  

Ta Tanya will look into that program and give it a try lol


----------



## Becky (May 17, 2009)

I bought label templates from someone online (can't remember the name at the moment, I will find my book & let you know). I enter the info I need & print them out. For soaps I use cigar bands, for lotions etc I print them, cut them out & run them thru a Xyron 510 to make them into stickers, which I then stick to the bottles/jars/containers.


----------



## ChrissyB (May 18, 2009)

There is always Vista Print as well, they do labels for pretty much anything you want.
And Becky I would love love love a Xyron....I've been dropping DH many hints.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 18, 2009)

Chrissy, I found one on Ebay for 30 bucks!! It was brand new as well, there are slightly used ones on there for ever cheaper.. you should check ebay out  :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

I'm a newbie and thought packaging was out of range for me as a beginner but I mastered the instructions on this site in less than 10 minutes and was happy with the results.  I lifted my images from the web to replace the artwork

www.geocities.com/blueaspenoriginals/soaplabel.html


----------



## rubato456 (May 19, 2009)

here is another freebie cigar band site that is good

http://www.perfumekits.net/free-labels-and-graphics/aio-soap-cigar-band/prod_19.html


----------



## rubato456 (May 19, 2009)

i actually don't use a regular cigar bands.....i ordered a bunch of corrugated paper in rolls, and i cut a strip of the paper, then i put a label w/ the ingredients on the back which holds the paper together, then i tie on a pretty button w/ some interesting ribbon, yard or string and i have one of my business cards slipped under the string on the front size instead of a label. the ends are exposed so they can see/smell the soap. i'll have to post a pix of this...i made some up this evening but ended giving them away to mp dh's friends.....


----------



## xraygrl (May 19, 2009)

Deborah, 

Thanks for posting that link! I don't sell but I do give away for gifts so I can use those cigar band labels! Those are so darned CUTE! I wish I could design something that looked as nice as those! I can do a plain cigar band ok, and sometimes I even rubber stamp on them do decorate them up a bit. But those are AWESOME!


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (May 19, 2009)

Thanks so much for ideas and links   will look into them :wink:


----------



## studioalamode (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info and links, everyone.  Very inspiring and my little brain is churning....


----------

